# 2 week wait - driving me crazy!



## jem (Feb 10, 2004)

Hi I'm new to the site and two week wait. Am now in my second week (due to test on Friday 13th).

The first week I rested loads and felt quite positive but this week I seem to have gone to bits. One minute am worried because not really had any pains (apart from today a stab like feeling by my tummy button) and no bleeding whatsoever (does that mean they haven't implanted??) and next thinking well maybe its good news...... I have no idea!! Think I should feel something but I don't. I did a home pee preg test last Thursday but it showed negative..... have convinced myself it was too early. I think I will go mad before Friday.

Is there anyone else out there going through the same??

Love Jem.


----------



## Jake (Jun 9, 2003)

Jem
Join the club. I have officially gone insane. If you've been reading the 2ww Fab Feb thread you can view my change from being positive in the first week, manic 1/2 way through to being totally negative and an emotional wreck - which is my current state   
I am due to test on Friday 13th too (there are a few of us!) I too have had no bleeding and I am thinking no implantation too! I have not tested yet (but Ithink Thursday would have been too early  and so you would not have got a positive even if it was a positive...
I am totally with you 100% on your emotions. Just take each day at a time and keep posting and 'talking' on this site as it really does help.
I'll look out for you Jem ^thumbsup^
Jittery Jakex


----------



## Dell (Aug 30, 2003)

Hi Jem,

I was in exactly the same boat, due to test on Friday 13th. (Have a read of my message on early testing). ET was on Fri 30th, I too did a HPT but on Fri 6th which was negative. Had slight dark discharge over the weekend and tested again on Mon 9th, this time it was a faint positive. I then retested again this morning (10th) and another positive. I have since phoned the hospital and been booked in for a scan although they have told me to retest on Saturday just to double check. So you could always try another test if you wanted.
As for not bleeding or having any discharge or anything, I was told that I may have spotting or discharge but not everybody does. As long as any spotting doesn't develop into a period.

Good Luck anyway (fingers crossed) and keep us posted on your result.

Dell


----------



## jem (Feb 10, 2004)

Hi Jake and Dell

It was soo nice to see the responses from you this am. At least I'm not the only one going in sane. I'm sure I can remember the saying Friday 13th lucky for some. Well done Dell it looks like you've got the thumbs up - congrats!

I don't think I'll do another test, will just sit it out til Friday now. I'll check out the 2ww Fab Feb Thread Jake - it sounds like our emotions are identical. Maybe we'll have pleasant surprises on Fri - good luck, let me know how it goes for you too.

Keep in touch guys!

Jem.


----------



## JoE (Dec 18, 2003)

Hello everyone
I am due to test on 19 Feb and, Jem, i feel exactly like you! I haven't coped well at all this time and actually posted earlier yesterday entitled "Positive Thinking" or lack of it! I keep getting little stabs of pain too and am convinced it's AF, but look at Dell's miracle - you just never know do you! I went out and spent for England today, but that thrill only lasted 10 minutes, now I'm left with a big credit card bill! Still, I don't care. I hope with all my heart you get the news you deserve on Friday... keep us posted won't you?
Best wishes.
JoE


----------



## jem (Feb 10, 2004)

Hi JoE
Its nice to know someone else is feeling what I'm feeling. I'll have to read your note of yesterday. I went shopping yesterday and I too have a huge bill now - oh well it helped at the time. Thanks for your best wishes and hopes. The same goes for you on the 19th. Keep us posted.
Best wishes
Jem.


----------



## Harriet (Dec 7, 2003)

Hi Jem, 

I'm only in the first week but I haven't had any pains or anything, my dh keeps asking me if i have had any twinges or anything, but unfortunately all I have had is a bit of wind!!! 

Good luck for 13th!!!!


----------



## jem (Feb 10, 2004)

Hi Harriet,

Thanks for the note. What date do you test? My dh seems to think any twinge or feeling I get is positive while I think the opposite. How do they manage to remain so calm about the whole thing??

I had lots of wind in my first week and not much else so don't panic. Just keep yourself occupied (without over doing it) and be positive (I know its easier said than done). Is this your first time or have you been through it before??

Keep smiling
Jem.x.


----------



## Dell (Aug 30, 2003)

Hi everyone,

I hope you're all ok.

Jem & Jake only 1 day to go so a big GOOD LUCK to you both.

Joe & Harriet, hello to you two and a big _GOOD LUCK  _ for your tests.

With mine, I had what felt like niggly period pains (as I call it), the Mon after ET, I have had a few other little occasional twinges but other than that nothing until the discharge over the weekend (even then no twinges or anything) so try not to worry too much. This was our first attempt though so I don't know what is normally felt.

Bye for now anyway
Dell xx


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Hi Jem
Just wanted to wish you well for testing. I'm only in the first week of 2ww and already am pratically certifiable! I think it's a good sign if you have made it to cd 28 myself - so heaps of luck for testing

Fee xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tallulah (Sep 5, 2002)

Hi ladies,

I'm on my 1st week of my dreaded 2ww.

Had ec Wed 4th Feb (10 eggs), because of previous attemps we were advise to try for blastocyst. I may also have the natural killer cells, so I'm on steriods and asprin too. Anyway, out of the 10 eggs 8 fertilisted, unfortunately only 1 reach blastocyst, which we had put back on Tuesday 10th Feb.

I've been down this 2ww road so many times now and believe me it gets no easier.... I am convinced it hasn't worked, as it has never done in the past, so why will it work now...... I'm trying to stay calm and relax but I seem to be doing the total opposite.

Sorry to gone on, but having a really bad day.

Thanks for listening

Tallulah
x


----------



## Jake (Jun 9, 2003)

Hi Tallulah
Sorry you are having a really bad day - this wait does get to you doesn't it?  You're right, it does not get any easier. I spoke with Lisa from the Fab Feb 2ww board yesterday about thta the docs should give us girlies a knock-out drug that sends us off for a nice 2 week sleep and then we wake up with the result ^sleepy^ ^sleepy^ ^sleepy^ Much easier!
You have a great chance of it working this time. You have a really strong fighting blastocyst and steroids and aspirin. It will be different for you this time Tallulah. Hang in there   
Pop across to the Fab Feb 2ww and keep chatting 
Love Jakex


----------



## jem (Feb 10, 2004)

Hi Tallulah,

Sorry to hear you're having a bad day. I had two bad days (yesterday and the day before) and I know how difficult it is to pull yourself out of it but try try try to remain positive. I know you've had lots of goes but each time is a step nearer so maybe this is the one!

The thing that helped me out of it was reading Desperate for Pregnancy symptoms in Ladies in Waiting (2ww). About half way down on the second page there is a message from someone which was posted about a year ago but she got a positive result without any symptoms at all apart from some af pains (or what were similar to) through the second week.....

I guess what I'm trying to say is you just never know so don't beat yourself up too bad. I really hope it works for you. Fingers Crossed!!

I hope this has helped and not made it worse (sometimes what I say comes out all wrong!) 

Jem.x.


----------



## Tallulah (Sep 5, 2002)

Thanks both of you for your kind words!!

Txxx


----------



## babyg (Feb 10, 2004)

Hi Tallula

I'm in the 2ww after my fourth icsi. My last one ended in a chemical pg. 

I am trying to be hopefull but its very hard but on the other hand to have a baby is my dream and I know that one day I will hold my baby in my arm I just have to keep trying and hoping and it will happen.

I hope that you feel better today hun.

sending you lots of ++++ vibes

Luv

Babyg


----------



## @ Emily @ (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi, I have just found this site and think its fab.
Im an on my first IVF cycle,embryos put in on Mon 9th.
I don't know what to expect and am slowly going mad!!!
Good to read about everyone else and to know im not alone!

Good Luck all


----------



## Tallulah (Sep 5, 2002)

Hi Emile,

Welcome...

Good luck with your 1st IVF cycle!

Unfortunatley none of us know what to expect whilst on the dreaded 2ww.... hang in there, you'll have good days (hours) and bad days (hours). This morning I was completely down with it all and this evening I'm more positive.... so except your head to be totally mess up for the next 2 weeks  

Take care and good luck

Tx


----------



## @ Emily @ (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks Tullulah, you have cheered me up no end!

Emile x


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Dear Emile

Here is a link to a web page that one of our wonderfull ladies SueMJ found when she was in the 2ww last year. Hope is helps & good luck to you + + +

http://www.babymed.com/docs/english/21.asp

Love Amanda x x x


----------



## Dell (Aug 30, 2003)

Morning everyone,

Hello to Emile - GOOD LUCK for your 2ww  Just take it easy and put your feet up as much as you can. You will get lots of support from here and at least we're all in the same boat.

Jem / Jake - Any news? Wishing you both the very best of luck.  

love Dell xx


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

I'm one week through today - and they say the 2nd week is worse OMG 
Actually feel calmer today. 
Does anyone know when to expect IMp bleed?? And does it always happen after txt?
Fee xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

thanks for that Deborah - it's reassuring


----------



## moggy (Feb 15, 2004)

JoE said:


> Hello everyone
> I am due to test on 19 Feb and, Jem, i feel exactly like you! I haven't coped well at all this time and actually posted earlier yesterday entitled "Positive Thinking" or lack of it! I keep getting little stabs of pain too and am convinced it's AF, but look at Dell's miracle - you just never know do you! I went out and spent for England today, but that thrill only lasted 10 minutes, now I'm left with a big credit card bill! Still, I don't care. I hope with all my heart you get the news you deserve on Friday... keep us posted won't you?
> Best wishes.
> JoE


----------



## moggy (Feb 15, 2004)

hi ladies i am only on day 3 and already feel crazy this is the first time i have got to transfer stage any good tips on how to kill time but with out hitting the credit card 27th carnt come fast enought, reading your messages is helping xxx


----------



## moggy (Feb 15, 2004)

hi deborah 
thanks for the advice it been better today as i was back at work time went alot quiker, reading some of the girls messages it like 2 week slow tourche, i know we will all get though it hopfully with a lot of positives

moggy xxx


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Now on post treatment day 11!!! Dear me how much longer can we go on!


----------



## DawnJ (Sep 1, 2003)

Dont give in Fee!!!

Stay positive and remember every day is a bonus towards test day!!! You can do it girl... thats cause I have my bossy boots on and I am going to ensure you make this one!!!! 

Love Dawn x


----------



## moggy (Feb 15, 2004)

hi fee 
i am finding this two week wait a mare! i am only in the first week like you last week, but your nearly there now and i am with dawn on this one with my bossy boots as well you will do it take care and be cool.

moggy xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2004)

hi there guys i have started my 2ww i has my di on 24th feb,i have got cramps on the 1st day and today i have some pain in my left hand side not sure what this is and also i feel wet down there,i am trying to not think to pos but it is hard anyone also on 2ww at the same time as me due to test march 9 luv harmony xx


----------



## Sally Cork (Feb 25, 2004)

I am due to test on 7th March - feels a life time away and feel premenstrual. This is my third IVF and have poor quality embryos again. Am not holding out much hope but apparantly you can get pregnant with fragmented embyros. Good luck to you - hope it works. Sal x.


----------



## SAPPHIRE (Mar 5, 2003)

Hi ladies

Hope you don't mind me butting in, I have just been through the dreaded 2ww and am very lucky to have got a positive yesterday.

Just to let you know, I also suffered from mild AF pains on and off the 2 weeks - but look what happened to me.

I tried to stay calm (how difficult is that) and talk to my embies regularly - hope you all take care, and your dreams also come true.

x


----------



## Rachael Louise (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi guys...This is our 1st attempt at ivf and we had the egg.ret and icsi on 23rd feb and the e.transfer feb.25th. This is day 1 of my 2ww and I know there's going to be some long, dark days ahead!! Am feeling ok at the moment apart from cramps in my tummy (is this the evil cyclogest??) 
Do the test on fri.12th march...it seems like an eternity. Any advice gladly appreciated. 
Good luck to everyone out there!! Rachael xx


----------



## Sally Cork (Feb 25, 2004)

Sapphure - a BIG congratulations to you and Dh!
Can you let me know what the quality of your embryos were like? Mine were rated a 2 if 4 is the best - quite a lot of fragmentation. I feel premenstrual. Did you have any spotting? I haven't had any am told this is a good sign?
Thanks for your help,
Love Sally x.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2004)

hi girls,good luck on ur 2 ww i am now 3 days in my 2ww and fell negative really i dont know why i think it is because i have been though this 5 time already,i have like a burning pain in my left hand side never had this before and also i have alot of cm down there is this what is ment to happen luv harmony xx


----------



## SAPPHIRE (Mar 5, 2003)

Hi again

Thanks for your good wishes - and here is wishing you all positive thoughts and good luck too.

Sally regarding quality of embryos, we had 5 eggs fertilise, 3 were 3 cell (which we have frozen), one was 4 cell and one was 5 cell (which went to 6 just before ET) - we were told by the embriologist that she expected them to be between 2 & 4 cell, so we were pleased with our results - especially the 4 and 6 which are tucked away in me now - cooking! 

I had slight af pains on and off, but no spotting at all. Felt quite tired and needed an afternoon nap every day, its a shame I can't do that now I'm back at work  Good luck for the 7th.

x


----------



## Rachael Louise (Feb 26, 2004)

SAPPHIRE said:


> Hi again
> 
> Thanks for your good wishes - and here is wishing you all positive thoughts and good luck too.
> 
> ...


----------



## sas jane v (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi Rachel Louise - just butting in to say hsng on in there and try and stay a little busy (Im always better at work in my 2WW)
...as for AF - means Auntie Flo i.e your period
BFN/BFP are big fat negative/positive
there is a glossary on the home page I think and wish you all BFPs
try not to test early and keep your mind busy !!!

Sarah xxx


----------



## SAPPHIRE (Mar 5, 2003)

Hi Rachel Louise 

Glad that Sarah answered your questions on abbreviations - there are so many, I lose count!

Yep I agree with sarah, try not to test too early, as you just never know do you - it is really tough, but keep thinking positive thoughts.

Would love to know how you get on 

Take care x


----------



## Swanny (Feb 28, 2004)

Hi everyone...currently in the middle of my 2ww and am trying to keep myself busy..(actually handwashed 5 jumpers this morning...how boring is that!!) This is our ist ivf attempt and we're due to test next fri 12th March. (I was given 16 days to wait from et...is that normal?) 
Does anyone else agree that the cyclogest pessaries are bloody awful...not sure if its those or not but have been having quite bad lower ab. pains. Anyway trying to stay as positive as possible...am actually looking forward to going back to work next week...teaching a class of 28 five year olds...but will be taking it easy at the same time. Good luck to everyone out there...love Swanny xx


----------



## SAPPHIRE (Mar 5, 2003)

Hi Swanny

Yes I totally agree the pessaries are awful - I also take ultragest and my clinic ran out for a few days, so I had the pleasure of having double the pessaries!! 4 a day - NICE - luckily they now have tablet form back in stock, so only have 2 a day to get through!

Unfortunately it doesn't stop if you get a +  I tested positive a week ago, and still have to take the lovely things until they tell me to stop - but hey what a small price to pay and if necessary, would take them for the rest of my life if need be to get my bundle of joy.

Good luck for the 12th 
x


----------

